# Real see-through clear soap?



## rounds3 (Jul 25, 2011)

Does anybody know a good brand of super clear M&P soap?  I want to do embeds with a layer of clear to see through, but all the ones I have gotten are milky and not very clear!  Any advice?


----------



## Catmehndi (Jul 25, 2011)

The Stephenson's clear base is pretty good -you may want to try a few a see which one you prefer.


----------



## ChinaMom (Jul 26, 2011)

I haven't tried it yet but I'm about to - Wholesalesuppliesplus.com has a soap they claim to be ultra clear.  I've been very happy with other products I have ordered from them, and I like that they have a comment system in place.  Good luck!


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Jul 28, 2011)

WSP has a base called 'crystal clear' which is a great base, great clarity and low sweat.


----------



## llineb (Jul 28, 2011)

The WSP ultra clear base is what I use for embeds.  It will get little bubbles when you stir it but just add your FO and pour a little alcohol in it and wait and the bubbles and the cloudy FO will disappear.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 12, 2011)

I used to use the base from WSP but switched to the super clear at Essentials by Catalina. At just  $73 for 40 pounds it's mcuh cheaper & they don't jack around & changes their prices & policies every other week like WSP does.

The trick is for your top layer to contain NO fragrance oil. Put your fragrance in your bottom layer. The fo can discolor or or cloud your base. It also helps if you do not sink your embed too deep into the bar, keep it as close to the surface as you can. My Easter (sping-swap) soap was awful, I sunk my bunnies too deep & they were blurred.


----------



## TaoJonz (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm with Tabitha....Catalina has the best clear.  And she's totally right...NO fragrance!


----------



## mandola (Apr 3, 2013)

The trick is for your top layer to contain NO fragrance oil. Put your fragrance in your bottom layer. The fo can discolor or or cloud your base. It also helps if you do not sink your embed too deep into the bar, keep it as close to the surface as you can. My Easter (sping-swap) soap was awful, I sunk my bunnies too deep & they were blurred.[/QUOTE]

Tabitha, that is exactly what is happening to my embeds! It is getting blurred at the sides. I thought i followed instructions though - thin clear layer, embeds on top of it, let it cool, then pour the bottom layer at 120 deg or less (i too am using hte ultra clear base from EBC). what did you do to correct it?


----------



## FGOriold (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes, fragrance can cloud clear bases and it can happen over time too.  I have had some soaps turn from clear to amber after a few weeks due to the fragrances used.  There are fragrances out there that will not discolor the clear melt and pour.  I stick with the SFIC clear base even though it is slightly golden yellow and add some liquid blue colorant (a very, very, very tiny amount at a time) to get rid of the yellow.  Always test your fragrance first, then add the blue to help remove the yellow from this base.


----------



## mandola (Apr 23, 2013)

i did realize what had happened. my colors (also from EBC) were bleeding so the embed bled into the rest of the clear soap. lesson learnt! thanks for the help FGOrigold!


----------

